# Fishing trips , tricks, how to and where



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Never fished in my life and have been out a few times in the last few weeks. Caught a few fish that looked like what his name......Nemo..thats it!

List my issues.
1, Tackle, plastic and metal lures are not working yet, maybe doing something wrong.
2, Technique, did some home work and put it to use, didn't catch anything except a sunburn.
3, Location, good spots of the bottom of Simcoe, everyone was catching except for me.
3, Live bait, worms = eww but if you have to you have to.
4, Bought a 11 foot plastic boat and it should work well for close to shore fishing. Thinking of getting a 11-14 foot Aluminum boat motor for next year.


Pass along some wisdom and help me catch some fish, I HAVE to catch a bass this year, its a goal..

Thanks
Bev


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

Bass like structure. Weeds, fallen trees, rocks, sunken boats.. whatever, they like structure. I cottage up in Minden and catch lots of bass every summer... I use a lot of floating rapala's and poppers, which mimic injured fish. I find the fish are best between 7-9 AM and 5-9 PM, but maybe that's just me. Let's be honest... most of it is just luck. Enjoy!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

sivs said:


> Bass like structure. Weeds, fallen trees, rocks, sunken boats.. whatever, they like structure. I cottage up in Minden and catch lots of bass every summer... I use a lot of floating rapala's and poppers, which mimic injured fish. I find the fish are best between 7-9 AM and 5-9 PM, but maybe that's just me. Let's be honest... most of it is just luck. Enjoy!


Minden Ontario? I used to fish Anstruther Lake a lot. Lots of lakers and smallmouth.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

google is you're friend when it comes to learning things like this. so is youtube, for that matter. chances are, if you are using the same lure everyone else is using and not catching fish, you are moving it too quickly, or too often, and probably not random enough. color is more important to water clarity and depth than just about any other factor. 
muddy/dark water, dark lures. clear/shallow water, light/brite colors.
the slower the better when fishing deep, quicker when fishing shallow, 
EXCEPT with surface lures, often times, being excruciatingly slow can produce good results. for example when casting a spook, i let it sit untill all the ripples are long gone before i move it. even then, i mostly just twitch it every now and again. once it is 2-3 ft from the structure, retrieve it and cast again.


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Minden Ontario? I used to fish Anstruther Lake a lot. Lots of lakers and smallmouth.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Yeah, we're up on Mountain lake. My profile says lethbridge, AB, but I was born and raised in Hamilton... and might find it back to the GTA one of these days. There are tons of good bass lakes in the area... and more people who like to play guitar!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Was fishing near the weeds reads and docks using a top water floater but may of been pulling it back to fast.

Fishing time was mid day, will have to adjust this.

Does noise as in boat noise effect the way the fish hide?
Most times I fish I am close to a marina and the boats go by lots, maybe I have to find a quiet section of water.

Tried plastic minnows and got the most bites but not one fish, almost like they did not like the taste. Worms were pretty much the same, couple bites but no hooks.

Keep it coming..thanks!!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Minden Ontario? I used to fish Anstruther Lake a lot. Lots of lakers and smallmouth.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.



That's closer to me. Sorry I don't own a rod ,,, so ya get no tips.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Fish will definitely get spooked by motors. I was fishing in north ontario on opening day for bass. As it was so quiet, I rowed my boat out to a few buoys and just started to work a texas-rigged worm off of the bottom. Between about 6–7am, I landed maybe 20 smallmouth in the 2–3lb range. That is until five guys came roaring up about 20 ft from me in two big bass boats. They were talking loud and fishing right on top of eachother for about 5 mins until they got bored of the spot and buggered off to another spot. I didn't catch another fish after this. The fish were spooked! If I have access to a canoe and I don't need to go far, I'll opt for it every time. You can also get to/through places that bigger boats cannot.

Bass are awesome fighters as you are guaranteed a good jump or two. I've fished them all my life but they are usually a little tricky around this time of year as they are fairly inactive. They might be a little deeper (as it is cooler there) this time of year. You'll find good luck around structure as Sivs said. Largemouth like the same type of things that pike do: Shallow back bays, weeds, quiet. If you are catching a lot of small ones, you might not catch a big one as big Largemouth are predators. Like you would with pike, try big baits/lures. You'll find Smallmouth near rocks. They love it! If there's crayfish in the lake, they'll feed mostly off of them and the crayfish like to hide in rocks. (I read somewhere that the Smallies actually excrete a pheremone or something that smells like a crayfish to lure them out!) So it makes sense that you'll find them there.

In all, they are pretty easy fish to catch when you get in their heads. I've always been a soft bait kind of guy but a lot of guys swear by offset spinnerbaits and crankbaits for bass. Bass like a varied retrieve. Here's some techniques to try:

*1.*Casting out and jigging off the bottom with a jighead (1/8oz) and a nice plastic is my most succesful method for Smallmouth. I have had great success with these Berkley Gulp Minnow Grubs in pumpkinseed colour. A Texas rigged worm also works well for this method too. Keep in mind that they will go for bigger worms and hooks than you think! 

*2.*In shallower areas, you can definitely try an original Floating Rapala. (Original silver and black colour in F09/F11 sizes is highly recommended) The best method I've found is to cast out and just leave it there until all of the ripples settle. (about 5sec) 90% of the time, you'll get your hit at this point. After that I do a varied jerk retrieve, using it more like a popper than a crankbait. (A Hula Popper is great for this too) It's awesome to see these fish jump up and strike a lure at the surface. 

*3.*Spinners and spoons are other tried and true methods for mid-depth fishing. 

One of the most important things to keep in mind is time of day as well. 6-8am and 7-9pm is the best time to go. You have to really do something speacial to get big bass in the mid afternoon. (in shallower water anyway) Nobody want's to get up at 5am but it will really result in a more productive fishing trip.
Just be patient and be very aware of your environment. Shade, structure and presentation/retrive. Good luck getting into some bass!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

try here... Home of bass fishing tips, tricks and video tutorials! 

http://www.howtobass.com/

and here...

http://www.bassresource.com/fish/bass-fishing-tips.html

youtube vids here...

http://www.youtube.com/results?q=ba..._enCA256CA256&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=w1


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Green

That was an awsome article you wrote..Thanks!
Will have my girl read it to prove it can be done.

Looks like I am getting my issues sorted out now, time of day, open water, noise, retrieve style all were wrong. 

All your points were confirmed in the web site Jimmi added, great read thanks!!

Can't wait to head out again, don't think we will get skunked this time.

Bev


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Ha ha. Great, man. No problem there. Sorry if I got a little verbose! I looked back over it and was surprised by the monster I typed. 

You'll have to let us hear about how your next trip goes!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

>_>

I am far more the:

1) stick
2) string
3) good cushion
4) early morning
5) far out on the lake
6) good book

Kind of fisherman >_>


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

keeperofthegood said:


> >_>
> 
> I am far more the:
> 
> ...


nothing wrong with that. there was a family back home i used to run into alot. they would wrap heavy line around a 16 oz can of budweiser for a reel, use 7/8 nuts or large bolts for sinkers, and doughballs on a 1/0 hook. they frequently cooked big carp or catties right on the bank over a fire. they seemed to catch fish, and enjoy their time. what else could one really want?


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> nothing wrong with that. there was a family back home i used to run into alot. they would wrap heavy line around a 16 oz can of budweiser for a reel, use 7/8 nuts or large bolts for sinkers, and doughballs on a 1/0 hook. they frequently cooked big carp or catties right on the bank over a fire. they seemed to catch fish, and enjoy their time. what else could one really want?


Amen. Just have fun! If you want to land big bass though... :smile:


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I have done almost no fishing since moving to southern Ontario. Coming from northern Ontario, where there are a million pristine little lakes, the sludge that runs through southern Ontario's waterways (I live right on the Bayfield river, a veritable sewer) makes me a little more than leery. That being said, I used mostly worms, frogs, and minnows, sometimes in conjunction with the really small spinners you can pick up really cheap. Silver for cloudy days, gold for sunny days. Mepps Black Fury was also a favorite. A bunch of Rapalas are always handy too. Never had any luck with plastic worms, grubs, leeches.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

You guys are right, was very relaxing hanging out with my girl for the afternoon on the dock. More to fishing than the fish, for sure.
Being an adrenaline junkie its kinda hard to sit still, hockey in the morning takes care of that.

I did look into eating the fish and am not sure I would eat them out of some lakes. The lake I like is Simcoe and the ratings are good for eating fish, found this info on the web somwhere.

Was thinking about being sick tomorrow or having a doctors appointment but can't get out of some meetings....suck!
Work can sure get in the way eh!


----------



## octofour (Feb 17, 2009)

Lots of Fishing up in Algonquin, portage in through Cedar lake - Brent camp and you can get to any body of water through there


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

So true, tones of fishing in the great north.

This year is a bit of a wash for me but I think next year we will take off for some weekends and explore the North.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Today..

Up before dawn.
At the fishing spot at 7am.
Used my new rod with light string.
Used the Popper.
Used the minnow
Used the worm
Used the spoon
Used some Rappalas
Fished under the docks
Fished by the weed bed
Fished in the weed bed
Fished in open water
Fished in quiet water
Fished a different spot every hour

And after all that, got two nibbles and did not catch anything!!
Saying that, of the 10 or so people I ran across only one person caught a fish..

Till next time I guess.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

my day:

up long before dawn
used the bathroom, went back to bed
up before dawn again
used the bathroom again, went back to bed
up just after dawn
used the bathroom again again
had breakfast, and a shower
went to church, helped the worship team set up, ran the board.
came home and used the bathroom
ate leftovers for lunch
went shopping for the stuff i forgot yesterday at the grocery store
had an ice cream cone
took the doggies to the park
used the bathroom
ate dinner
watched a bruce lee movie (game of death)
used the bathroom
downloaded some new airplanes for fsx (L-188 electra)
used the bathroom
downloaded new versions of opera and firefox
got annoyed when the wife reminded me i have to once again renew my visitor record
used the bathroom again
came here to post interesting stuff like this. :rockon2:


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But did you catch a fish?


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

Bevo said:


> Today..
> 
> Up before dawn.
> At the fishing spot at 7am.
> ...



Keep at it..there's a lot of luck involved too. I went to Little Lake(near Barrie) and spent two hours fishing from a boat and got totally skunked. Spent an hour at Professor's Lake yesterday and got skunked again. This morning at Prof's Lake I threw out a Mepps #4 spinner and caught a 4 1/2 lb largemouth. Believe me it's worth the wait..but you've got to be persistent(word of advice: add a couple of spinners to your tackle box)
Peace,
Chris


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

thing about the hula popper is, you can't have a weak heart. 
sooner or later, if you keep fishing it, the water will explode from a huge bass/muskie/pike and it WILL surprise the living daylights outta you.
i sometimes wonder if someone's ever actually had a heart attack from that. 
i know some of you know exactly what i am talking about 1st hand.
how many of you panicked and yanked the plug right out of it's mouth? 
lol


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

You are right on there Cheezy! I used to fish a lake when I was young, using frogs. Those smallmouth bass would actually explode out of the water at the shadow when casting. Also, there is nothing like a smallmouth on the line, doing a tailwalk across the water. Amazing fish!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Also, there is nothing like a smallmouth on the line, doing a tailwalk across the water. Amazing fish!



ages ago me and a buddy are fishin a small crick just outside of the city. there were some nice smallies there but it was a well guarded secret. 
i am about 50 yards upstream and i hear my buddy hollerin
"WOOO!!!!!! SPORTS ILLUSTRATED, BABY!!!!" i looked down to where he was in time to see a big bronzeback break the water and furiously shake his head.
i walked down to where he was to have a look, it was a nice one, about 3 1/2 lbs. i asked him "what the hell were you hollerin about sports illustrated for?" he said the first time it jumped he thought of a magazine cover he saw on field & stream, but he was so excited he said the wrong mag. another guy gained notoriety for yelling out "DICKY MOE!!! instead of moby dick.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Right on guys, I get so excited at a bite I can't wait to land a decent one over 1/4 pound.

Not giving up and am going to catch that damn Bass before the end of the year.
Do have a spinner but have not tried it yet.

I was watching that popper and willing a bass to jump out of the water..yeah it would of shocked the hell out of me.. Not sure from catching a fish or just surprise.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Bevo said:


> Not giving up and am going to catch that damn Bass before the end of the year.
> Do have a spinner but have not tried it yet.


Next mission will be Mike the Pike! (old fishing legend)


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Speaking of old stories...If you have ever read Provencher, last of the Coureurs de Bois (good book), there is a story in there of him seeing trout big enough to strike at squirrils.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i would have crapped my pants then and there.


----------

